# Guide for f2l and 2look oll (Slovenian)



## jancek123 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## cubernya (Dec 17, 2011)

I hardly know any slovenian and understood everything you said...weird


----------



## Enter (Dec 17, 2011)

no poizkusil si samo veliko preveč imaš obratov, F2L mora bit učinkovit ker drugače nima smisla. 2look oll pa si dobro naredil.


----------



## jancek123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ja,za f2l sem res naredil malo preveč obratov 
Drugače pa hvala:tu
LP
Jan

@thezcuber:thets very wierd


----------

